# PCD - October 26th with my WIFE



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

The European Delivery Adventure continues - "What a Trip"

Irv just notified us that we are going to be picking up our MY09 335d at the PCD !

It will have been 50 days since I last saw our car. It would have been sooner - except for scheduling conflicts.

A BMW European Delivery and Performance Center !

Followed by a South East Coast to North West Coast cross-country journey in an incredible 335 diesel !

What else is there to say !

Thank you, IRV ! What a Trip, Indeed !


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

x2 Irv is great!


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

There will be lots of opportunities to see things if you are going coast to coast. The PC is just south of the Alleghany mountains, however, with several scenic drive opportunities within a few hours. Scenic also tends to be time consuming, however, so it depends on your schedule. A nice couple which did PCD with my son and I were from San Francisco and were driving from PCD to Myrtle Beach to go ocean to ocean. Myrtle should be 3 to 4 hours east of Greer (Charleston would actually be closer and a whole different experience than Myrtle Beach).

Jim


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

If you are wanting to see the eastern coast before heading west, I would nominate Charleston, SC or Savannah, GA. Actually, anywhere in between those two places would be nice.

The Blue Ridge mountains are only about an hour away and there are sever state and national parks to visit. If you like waterfalls and hikiking, I would pay a visit to Dupont State Forrest.

Look forward to seeing you soon :thumbup:


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Hey Rob,have a great time at the PC, I'll try and give you a call when you are on your lunch break before you take the hot lap in the M5 !


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Is your wife excited? Just curious because my wife was excited, and then we got there and she was so nervous at first. A little encouragement from Donnie and she ended up doing great and having a blast!


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

+3 Irv is Great
I used him What a great guy!

PCD is the only way to take a delivery of a new Bimmer if you can't travel to Germany to do an ED

Yes you must get on the M5 hot lap it is just amazing!


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*What a HIGH SPEED Trip !*

Folks !

Thank you all for your comments !

I was traveling and missed them until we got to the Performance Center !

We were greeted by Willi (she is VERY nice !) and Donnie and Jonathan.

Incredible experience. They covered everything and we got plenty of practice driving.

Donnie's hot lap was highlighted by the black cat running across the track in front of us.

We left the next day and drove the Tail of the Dragon in the rain ! That experience was a reminder of the training we got driving on the skid pad !

And then there was a very special personal guest, who appeared at the hotel the night before the course to greet my wife and I.

We drove cross-country and finished with five days of driving, covering 3,475 miles with 34.5 mpg with our diesel.

A great finale to our European Delivery.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats :thumbup:

It was a pleasure meeting you both! Glad to hear you had a great time and a safe trip home.

Enjoy your BMW!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

RoBMWED said:


> Folks !
> 
> Thank you all for your comments !
> 
> ...


It was my pleasujre to be able to surprise you both the night before youe PCD. I couldn't have had better dinner companions.The wine you brought in from Italy was unlike anything I have ever tasted before.It's a good thing you warned me about it's potency first,so I didn't embarress myself.

We had been in communication for about a year before you picked up your car and I think you were in Germany for about 5 months before your actual p/u date.I couldn't pass up the chance to meet you both since I knew you didn't have time to stop by to visit me in Barrington because of your tight schedule.

With the help of Kelli,Willi,Donnie, Jonathan and the entire staff at the Marriott , we were able to pull of this " ultimate delivery " in person. I felt bad that after your long journey home ( 3500 miles ) ,you only had about 15 hours to get on the plane and head back to Germany.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

again,thanks to everyone at the PC for taking such good care of all of my customers !

The M3 coupe was a blast to drive.........


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You're more than welcome Irv! It was great seeing you again.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

RoBMWED,

If you drove tail of the dragon, did you check out the 3 websites where they post pictures? Maybe they don't take them in the rain, I don't know, but I bought a few from when I drove it. I just googled "tail of the dragon pictures" to find them. You can review the pictures from the day you were there on line and buy them if you like them. You can get prints or CDs or both. They are taken by professional photographers who make a living hanging out along the dragon and taking pictures for people to buy from them.

Jim


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

You made it a fun day for us!

Thanks!
Donnie


----------

